# Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]



## dynastes (18. Mai 2013)

*Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]*

Hallo PCGHX-Community!


Wie ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen könnt, bin ich bereits im Besitz einer mechanischen Tastatur, namentlich der K1 von Raptor Gaming mit MX Black-Schaltern. Diese ist quasi eine umgelabelte Cherry-Tastatur, die zusätzlich über 6KRO verfügt (2KRO wäre dann doch arg dünn und für mich auch nicht ausreichend gewesen).

Lange Zeit war ich nun recht zufrieden mit meiner Wahl, hatte aber zuletzt die Möglichkeit, einige Tage lang mit MX Brown-Schaltern zu arbeiten und muss einfach sagen, dass es mich "gepackt" hat. Subjektiv gefällt mir das taktile Feedback der Browns wirklich sehr gut, es schreibt sich einfach nochmal einen Tick besser als mit Blacks. Der geringere Widerstand der Tasten war mir ebenfalls sehr willkommen.

Und so steht inzwischen fest, dass die K1 an den Zweit-PC wandert und der Hauptrechner ein Peripherie-Upgrade in Form eines MX Brown-Modells bekommt. Dadurch stellt sich selbstredend jetzt die Frage: Welche???

Das obengenannte Modell, dass ich einige Tage verwenden durfte, ist ein US-Import aus dem Hause Razer, hierzulande werden die BlackWidow-Keyboards bedauerlicherweise nur mit Blue-Switches angeboten, deren Geräuschemissionsgrad leider zu hoch ausfällt :/ Da ich schon bei einem deutschen Layout bleiben möchte, allein schon der größeren Enter-Taste wegen, fällt Razer also raus.

Bleiben noch:


*Logitech G710+* - Grundsätzlich habe ich mit Logitech gute Erfahrungen gemacht, meine Mäuse kommen seit ewiger Zeit von dieser Firma und mein Bruder nutzt eine G19, an der es ebenfalls wenig auszusetzen gibt, abgesehen davon, dass sie keine mechanischen Schalter nutzt. Nun habe ich aber Bedenken, dass die eingesetzen O-Ringe das Tippgefühl negativ beeinträchtigen könnten, so dass es "schwammiger" ausfällt. Manche User scheinen wohl der Meinung zu sein, dass dem so sei. Besitzt jemand das Modell und kann Erfahrungswerte beisteuern? Für ein "Rubberdome-Gefühl" sind 140-150 Euro nämlich etwas teuer 
Der partiell eingesetzte Klavierlack ist dann wieder ein anderes Thema, dem ich insgesamt aber deutlich weniger Gewicht beimesse.

*Qpad MK-85 *- Erfahrungen mit Qpad habe ich überhaupt keine. Ein kurzer Kontakt mit dem Support sagt mir zumindest schon einmal, dass E-Mail-Anfragen offenbar zügig beantwortet werden. Über geäußerte Erfahrungswerte wäre ich auch hier sehr froh. Zumindest die Charakteristik der Taster muss man hier sicherlich nicht in Frage stellen. Die Oberfläche der Tastatur ist aber offenbar gummiert, bekommt man da keine Probleme mit der Reinigung? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich Staub dort hartnäckig festsetzen könnte.

*Qpad MK-50 - *Hier steht natürlich der günstige Preis auf der Habenseite, ansonsten stellen sich die gleichen Fragen wie beim Topmodell. Leider fehlt es derzeit aber noch an einer Verfügbarkeit des MX Brown-Modells -.-

*Zowie Celeritas* - Fällt raus, weil sie keine Höhenverstellung besitzt und die Beschriftung nicht sonderlich langlebig sein soll (unabhängig davon, ob das stimmt, bevorzuge ich einen relativ steilen Neigungswinkel, den die Tastatur ohne Höhenverstellung nicht wird bieten können).

*Roccat Ryos* - Roccat lässt sich mal wieder viel Zeit damit, seine Produkte verfügbar zu machen. Das Alleinstellungsmerkmal der einzeln ansteuerbaren LEDs ist für mich jetzt eher eine Spielerei, interessant ist das Modell nichtsdestoweniger - spätestens Ende des Monats werde ich meine Anschaffung jedoch vornehmen, dafür kommt es dann (vermutlich) zu spät.

*Gigabyte Aivia Osmium - *Gigabyte bietet sein Peripherie-Flaggschiff in Deutschland nur mit roten Schaltern an, ob die Variante mit braunen Switches nach Deutschland kommen wird, weiß ich nicht und konnte auch keine Informationen dazu finden. Ist jemand hier besser informiert? Mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches und weißer Beleuchtung wäre sie wohl die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, ärgerlich, dass Gigabyte in Europa scheinbar einen größeren Markt für MX Reds sieht O.o

*Andere -* Mit den Produktpaletten von Filco, Leopold, Ducky oder DAS Keyboard kenne ich mich nun überhaupt nicht aus. Gibt es die überhaupt in deutschem QWERTZ-Layout? Und wo kann man sie beziehen? Die vermeintlich gängigen Shops bieten sie jedenfalls nicht an.


Was empfehlt ihr mir also? 150 Euro würde ich durchaus ausgeben, weniger ist natürlich immer besser, solange die Qualität nicht leidet. Neben den MX Brown-Switches ist eine wertige Verarbeitung (die K1 ist beispielsweise nicht "plate-mounted" und daher nicht sehr verwindungssteif, diesen Makel sollte ihre Nachfolgerin nicht aufweisen) ein wichtiges Kriterium, eine Beleuchtung wäre zu diesem Preis sicherlich zu begrüßen, das Fehlen einer solchen ist aber nicht unter allen Umständen ein Ausschlussgrund. USB-Ports sind nett, aber kein Muss, der Rechner hat schließlich nicht ohne Grund Front-USB 3.0. Kopfhöreranschlüsse schließlich empfinde ich als vollkommen unnötig, die Kabel sind von der Rückseite des Rechners kommend, meinem Empfinden nach, weniger problematisch. Zudem sollte es sich um ein Full-Size-Gerät handeln, ebenfalls etwas, dass gegenüber der K1 eine Verbesserung darstellen würde.

Anwendungsbereich der Tastatur ist zu 60% die Textverarbeitung, die restlichen 40% entfallen auf's Zocken.

Ich hoffe, ihr seid bis hierhin vorgedrungen und nicht im Text verloren gegangen, so dass ihr mir jetzt eine kompetente PCGHX-Beratung angedeihen lassen könnt:

Welches Modell empfehlt ihr mir, welches sollte ich besser liegenlassen, was sind die Vor- und Nachteile der genannten Geräte oder eurer persönlichen Empfehlungen, die ich nicht aufgeführt habe? Wenn die oben bereits gestellten Fragen geklärt werden könnten, wäre ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar.

Ihr seht, ich erwarte viel 


Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


dynastes


*ERSTE EINDRÜCKE UND ERFAHRUNGEN*


Anmerkungen: 

1. Keine meiner Ausführungen erhebt Anspruch auf Objektivität, ich möchte lediglich meine ganz persönlichen Eindrücke wiedergeben. Weder habe ich die Erfahrung im oder den Überblick über den Markt, noch habe ich genügend Zeit mit den Tastaturen zugebracht, um ein Review im eigentlichen Sinne liefern zu können. 

2. Gerne würde ich Bilder liefern, leider steht mir nur die Kamera eines Galaxy Nexus samt Sprung in der Linse zur Verfügung (Sturzschaden). Eine solche Aufnahme bietet leider nichts, was zu betrachten sich lohnen würde, wie ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt (zumal die Qualität der Kamera auch in neuwertigem Zustand allenfalls dürftig war). Eventuell bekomme ich in den nächsten Tagen die Gelegenheit, geeigneteres Equipment auszuleihen, was ich aber nicht garantieren kann.


Meine "Testszenarien" bestanden zum einen aus einigen Spielen (konkret: StarCraft 2, Age of Mythology, Shootmania: Storm und CS:GO), die ich zwar nicht tage- aber zumindest jeweils stundenlang mit jeder Tastatur gespielt habe. Der überwiegende Teil der Zeit floß aber in das digitale Verschriftlichen von Vorlesungsmitschriften und das Erstellen von Skripten mithilfe von Microsoft Word 2010, dabei dürfte wohl jede Tastatur einige tausend Wörter produziert haben.


*Logitech G710+* - Meine oben geschilderte Sympathie für Logitech, geboren aus der Tatsache, dass ich viele Produkte der Firma genutzt habe (und dabei nur einzelne "zu Grabe tragen" musste), verleitete mich dazu, dieses Modell als erstes auszuprobieren. Das Produkt war ordentlich verpackt und unbeschädigt bei mir angekommen, einzig das Fehlen eines Werkzeugs zum Entfernen der Keycaps irritierte mich etwas - nicht weiter schlimm allerdings, diese sind günstig zu haben, falls man nicht sowieso schon (wie ich) eines besitzt. Eine Handballenauflage fehlt hingegen nicht, einen guten haptischen Eindruck vermittelt sie (im Gegensatz zum Rest des Produktes) aber genausowenig. Die Nutzung dieser Auflage vermittelte mir seltsamerweise keine größeren Vorteile, eventuell bin ich zu sehr daran gewöhnt, ohne zu arbeiten.

Optisch bietet sich Logitech-Standardkost, man muss es nicht mögen, ich habe aber nichts gegen verspielte Optik. Materialqualität und Verarbeitung bewegen sich, dessen ungeachtet, auf recht hohem Niveau. Dass die Switches "plate-mounted" daherkommen, verleiht der G710+, wie auch ihren Kollegen, eine hohe Verwindungssteifigkeit und Rutschfestigkeit, etwas, mit dem ich nach dem Lesen vieler Testberichte natürlich absolut gerechnet, dessen ganzen haptischen Wert ich jedoch unterschätzt hatte. 

Meine Sorgen im Bezug auf die Verwendung von O-Ringen zur Dämpfung (siehe oben) verflogen beim Tippen dann auch recht schnell: Im direkten Vergleich fühlen sich die Switches etwas weicher an (gesetzt den Fall, man drückt sie durch), der Weg zum kompletten "bottom out" ist, nach meinem Eindruck, minimal kürzer. Verzichtet man auf das Durchdrücken der Schalter ("touch typing", wozu die MX Browns ja gerade so überragend taugen), gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr, zumindest keinen, den ich noch feststellen konnte (es sei aber gesagt, dass ich diese Art des Tippens noch nicht lange und auch nicht sehr oft praktiziere - auch weil es mit MX Black-Schaltern oftmals komfortabler schien, einfach durchzudrücken, womit ich auch schneller bin - an Besserung wird aber gearbeitet )

Problematisch hingegen: Der Korpus der Tastatur besteht nicht aus einem Guss, das Hochglanzelement, in das das Tastenfeld eingefasst ist, ist naturgemäß in den Rest des Gehäuses eingesetzt. Zwar entstehen so keine störenden Spaltmaße, verarbeitet ist das Ganze durchaus sauber, es verstärkt jedoch die Schmutzanfälligkeit, denn am und im Übergang können sich Staub und sonstiger Schmutz leichter ablagern. Hinzu kommt selbstverständlich die Anfälligkeit des Hochglanzelementes selbst, es zieht Staub und Fingerabdrücke magisch an und verlangt nach Reinigung in regelmäßgen Abständen - diese Problematik ist bekannt, trotzdem sollte Logitech hier in Zukunft nachbessern, man verscheucht nur unnötig Kunden, auch wenn die meisten wohl, ob es des guten Namens und der Bekanntheit der Marke, darüber hinwegsehen oder es erst gar nicht beachten werden. 

Letztlich blieb mir von Logitechs erster mechanischer Tastatur ein überwiegend positiver Eindruck - zusätzlich zu den bereits genannten Aspekten, ist die weiße Beleuchtung eine nette Zugabe, die Makro- und Mediatasten ebenso. Letztere kommen, wohl auch wegen ihrer Größe ohne mechanische Schalter aus. Dadurch fühlen sie sich erheblich schwammiger an. Allerdings gehören sie wohl auch nicht zu den meistgenutzten Tasten des Keyboards, so dass dies noch akzeptabel, wenngleich nicht schön ist - anders sähe dies bei den F- oder Makrotasten aus, hier hat Logitech sich aber nicht an den ersten Corsair-Geräten dieser Peripherieklasse orientiert.


*DAS Keyboard Model S Professional Silent *- Einst ein Vertreter einer absoluten Minderheit, hat das Model S von DAS inzwischen große Mengen teils hochkarätiger Konkurrenz bekommen - vor allem die Zahl der Reseller mechanischer Tastaturen ist enorm gestiegen, im Bewusstsein der Kunden mithin auch die Anzahl der tatsächlichen Anbieter. Der wachsenden Palette entsprechend werden auch immer mehr Features geboten. Das Model S gehört in jedweder Ausführung zu den nüchternen Vertretern seiner Art und wurde von mir, als Kontrastprogramm zum G710+, als zweites ausprobiert. 
Schon das Erscheinungsbild des Produktes ist ein völlig anderes, statt farblich und mit abgehobenen WASD- und Cursor-Blocks aufzutrumpfen, setzt man auf ein schlichtes Äußeres, dass dank der Hochglanzoberflächen äußerst edel aussieht - zumindest, solange es unbenutzt ist. Ein Mikrofasertuch zur Reinigung liegt aber bei, ein "Keycappuller" wiederum nicht.

Auch haptisch erzeugt das Produkt den Eindruck von Qualität, es ist sehr verwindungssteif (nichts neues: "plate-mounted") und würde wohl auch den einen oder anderen Angriff auf seine Integrität überleben, so der Nutzer denn zu Aggressionen neigt. 
Allerdings wohl nicht ohne Kratzer - häufige Transporte, etwa im Rucksack nebst anderer Gegenstände, könnten schnell für Spuren an der Oberseite sorgen - der Klavierllack lässt grüßen. Dieser sorgte auch dafür, dass ich ich laufend verleitet war, die Oberfläche abzuwischen, selbst wenn ich sie nicht angefasst hatte, denn einige Stunden reichten, um sichtbare Mengen an Staubkörnern anzuziehen.

Beim Tippen vermittelt das Model S einen durchaus anderen Eindruck als Logitechs G710+, trotz identischer Switches. Beim "bottom out" vermitteln die Tasten einen akustisch satteren Klang, was natürlich an den fehlenden O-Ringen liegt. Ich persönlich mag das Geräusch, zumal es relativ tieffrequent ist und damit auch für Mitbewohner nicht zwangsläufig störend. 
"Touch typing" zeichnet, wie oben bereits vorweggenommen, ein ähnliches Bild. Eine Handballenauflage fehlt, was mich nicht weiter störte, wie gesagt bin ich soweit an ein Arbeiten ohne eine solche ohnehin gewöhnt. 

Obwohl ich, wie erwähnt, kein Problem mit verspielter Optik habe, zog und zieht mich die Schlichtheit des Model S durchaus an - der ganze Schreibtisch sieht einfach urplötzlich anders aus, wenn man es anstelle einer Tesoro Durandal Ultimate oder Logitech G710+ darauf platziert. Zudem war das Tippen auf diesem Keyboard durchgängig äußerst angenehm. 
Diese positiven Eindrücke wurden jedoch durch die insgesamt glänzende Oberfläche einigermaßen verdrängt, das Board ist einfach zu empfindlich - ab und zu wird die Tastatur auch transportiert, das eine oder andere muss sie schon ohne Lackschäden aushalten können - dieses Kriterium erfüllt dieses (ansonsten tolle) Produkt leider nicht. 


*Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL* - Dieses Modell ist, wie auch sein Logitech-Pendant, ein Produkt des neuen, mechanischen "Gaming-Trends", was man ihr entsprechend ansieht. Sie wirkt, durch Form und Farbgebung der Hintergrundbeleuchtung, deutlich aggressiver als G710+ und vor allem Model S - Geschmackssache. Gerade die Oberfläche der Tastatur, die gebürstetes Aluminium imitiert, ist aber optisch wie haptisch ansprechend - und, ein Novum unter den von mir ausprobierten Modellen, vollkommen resistent gegen Fingerabdrücke. Im Gegensatz zu echtem Aluminium, das ich als ähnlich anfällig wie Klavierlack einstufen würde, sieht man dem verwendeten Imitat auch die x-te Berührung nicht an. Ein klarer Vorteil. Dieser positive haptische Eindruck setzt sich fort, wie die Mitbewerber ist die Tastatur sehr schwer, verwindungssteif und wirkt haltbar - diesmal auch angesichts potenzieller Transporte. Zudem setzt Tesoro (beziehungsweise die hinter diesem Label stehende US-Firma) auf ein textilummanteltes Kabel. Prinzipiell wäre das ein Vorteil, ich habe jedoch eher negative Erfahrungen mit diesem Merkmal gemacht. So löste sich die Ummantelung bei meiner Logitech G5 Refresh-Maus irgendwann auf und hing in unschönen Fetzen vom Kabel herunter - behebbar aber unnötig. Wie sich das vorliegende Brading schlägt, kann freilich nur die Zeit zeigen.

Der Lieferumfang umfasst zum wiederholten Male keinen Keycappuller (dieser blieb offenbar der e-Sport-Variante vorbehalten), dafür aber eine Handballenauflage, die etwas größer und vor allem stabiler ausfällt als die der G710+. Damit ist man den anderen Kandidaten auch in diesem Punkt voraus. 

Zum Tippgefühl bleibt nicht mehr viel zu sagen, es werden keine O-Ringe eingesetzt, das "bottom out" ist mithin so knackig wie beim Model S, der minimal verkürzte Weg dorthin entfällt. Die sonstigen Charakteristika der MX Browns waren mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt inzwischen recht vertraut. 

Negative Punkte zu finden, fiel beinahe schon unmäßig schwer, letztlich fiel nur die leicht inhomogene Beleuchtung auf. Dies hatte Logitech besser umgesetzt, für 140 Euro kann man mehr erwarten. Kein großer Minuspunkt allerdings.


*Ducky DK9008 Shine 2* - "Das Beste zum Schluss?", könnten die versierteren User unter euch jetzt fragen  Und tatsächlich genießt diese Tastatur in den tieferen Kreise den "Mecha-Gemeinde" einen ungemein guten Ruf. Ducky wird hier in einem Atemzug mit Filco genannt, was etwas heißen will, denn kein Hersteller wird dermaßen auf ein Podest gehoben - so jedenfalls mein bescheidener Eindruck. 

Auf Seiten der Ausstattung jedenfalls bietet die Shine 2 schonmal einen Keycappuller - unter den vertretenen Keyboards ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, auch wenn es das meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht sein sollte, hier sollten Logitech und co. nachlegen. Ansonsten gibt es noch andersfarbige Tastenkappen für den WASD-Block - dies bot meine K1 ihrerzeit auch schon, ich habe sie nie benutzt. Nichtsdestotrotz ein nettes Gimmick.

Ansonsten handelt es sich um eine sehr schlichte, einige mögen sagen "sehr spartanische" Tastatur, jedenfalls auf den ersten Blick. Die Beleuchtungsfeatures sind allerdings einzigartig, etwa mit einer Art "Echo-Modus", der jeweils die gerade gedrückten Tasten aufleuchten lässt. Trotzdem eher etwas, dass ich in die Kategorie "Spielerei" einordnen würde.

Aber, und dieses Aber ist groß: Trotz der Schlichtheit hat die Ducky ihren Konkurrenten einiges voraus: Wie oben gesagt bieten alle Kandidaten eine sehr gute Verarbeitung. An Material, Verwindungssteifigkeit etc. gab es zu keinem Zeitpunkt etwas auszusetzen - sofern man von dem Glossy-Finsh des Model S absieht. Die Shine 2 legt jedoch noch eine Schippe drauf. Das Gehäuse wirkt wie aus einem Guss, es gibt keine Übergänge in Form von Fugen und obwohl ich bereits Logitechs und Tesoros Pendants für äußerst stabil halte, sie würde Duckys Variante vermutlich auch als Angriffswaffe taugen. Wie solide sich diese Tastatur anfühlt, ist äußerst schwierig quantifizierbar.

Gleiches gilt auch für das Tippgefühl. Ducky scheint sein Modell auf eine noch etwas solidere Basis gestellt zu haben, das "bottom out" klingt einen Hauch satter als bei Tesoro oder DAS, etwas tieffrequenter (was ich mir von zwei Kommillitonen und meinem Bruder habe bestätigen lassen, ohne sie vorher auf die von mir unterstellte konkrete Art des Unterschieds aufmerksam gemacht zu haben). 
Macht man den direkten Vergleich nicht, würde man sich, ob des hohen Preises, vermutlich schnell vorwerfen, unter der Wirkung eines Placebo-Effektes zu stehen und gleichzeitig bleibe ich auch dabei, zu sagen, dass all' meine Schilderungen klar subjektiven Eindrücken entsprechen - aus oben genannten Gründen. 
Trotzdem würde ich meinen, dass Ducky unter den vier ausprobierten Modellen die qualitative Vorherrschaft innehat.

Auf der anderen Seite des Zaunes steht freilich der äußerst saftige Preis von 150 Euro - vor allem Logitechs Modell, dass ich für 115 Euro bekommen habe, zeigt in dieser Hinsicht, was machbar ist. Ob allein der genannte Qualitätseindruck den Aufpreis wert ist, vermag ich im Moment noch nicht einmal für mich selbst zu sagen, denn außer der Beleuchtung (die übrigens einen Stich ins violette hat und gerade auf niedrigeren Stufen nur noch gerade eben als "blau" gelten darf) bietet Ducky ebensowenige Sondermerkmale wie DAS Keyboard.


*Das Zocken* - Nicht fehlen darf natürlich die Spieleprobe, erst recht nicht, wenn man sich im Forum von PC *Games *Hardware bewegt. 
Untereinander unterscheiden sich die vier Modelle dabei nicht allzu stark. Tesoros Interpretation bietet dank Handballenauflage den besten Komfort - anders als beim Tippen sehe ich hier einen nicht zu knappen Nutzen für dieses Extra, auch für mich. Logitechs Auflage fällt minimal schmaler aus, verbessert den Spielekomfort aber auch noch etwas - Menschen mit größeren Händen mögen dies anders sehen (meine Finger sind sehr lang, die Handteller dagegen eher durchschnittlich groß). 
Um den gleichen (oder dann vermutlich größeren) Komfort zu bieten, benötigen Shine 2 und Model S Hilfe aus dem Zubehörhandel, wofür natürlich zusätzliche Ausgaben anfallen. 

Gegenüber den MX Black-Schaltern konnte ich in den oben genannten RTS-Titeln eine etwas schnellere Ausführung Tastendruck-intensiver Manöver feststellen, naturgemäß führt der geringere Kraftaufwand beim Drücken der MX Brown-Switches zu langsamerer Ermüdung der Finger - das dürfte aber erst bei langen Spielesessions relevant werden, wie sie bei mir nicht mehr allzu häufig vorkommen. 

Insgesamt eignen sich die Tastaturen allesamt zum Zocken, G710+ und G1NL schnitten hier noch etwas besser ab - wenig verwunderlich, schließlich wurden sie als Spielertastaturen konzipiert und das offensichtlich erfolgreich - auch wenn Logitechs Implementierung der Handballenauflage wohl nicht ganz optimal ist und Tesoro hier noch eher punkten kann. 



_Anmerkung: Die im Folgenden genannten Preise sind die eines lokalen Händlers, über den ich regelmäßig kaufe und der mir eine absolut problemlose Rückabwicklung vor Ort bietet. Die Preise liegen meist etwas über Preissuchmaschinen-Niveau, vereinzelt aber auch darunter, etwa im Rahmen eines Sonderangebotes (so geschehen etwa bei Logitech G710+). Lediglich die Ducky-Tastatur habe ich bei getdigital.de erworben, da dieser Shop die einzige deutsche Bezugsquelle darstellt._


*Mein Fazit* - Beim Kauf eines neuen Produktes recherchiere ich gewöhnlich sehr lange und sehr aufwändig. Gerade im PC-Bereich sind meine Ansprüche durchaus gehobener Natur, denn ich verwende die Hardware mindestens mehrere Jahre - stabil, leise, kühl soll sie laufen und schnell muss sie sein, je nach Produktgeneration fällt es mehr oder weniger schwer, diese Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.

Peripheriegeräte stellen hier aber ein Sonderproblem dar - aussagekräftige Messungen, Benchmarks oder sonstige Erhebungen gibt es hier nicht, der subjektive Eindruck und die persönliche Nutzungsweise spielen eine überragend große Rolle. Nachdem ich die oben behandelten vier Geräte etwas mehr als eine Woche lang ausgiebig nutzen durfte (beinahe juckt es mich in den Fingern, noch einige weitere Produkte zu bestellen  ), hat sich eine solide Basis von Eindrücken gebildet, auf deren Grundlage ich nun weiter vergleichen und entscheiden kann. Leicht fällt mir dies dennoch nicht.

Das *Model S* von DAS Keyboard fällt jedenfalls definitiv heraus. Die Oberfläche ist schlicht zu empfindlich - zukünftig sollten gerade Peripheriespezialisten einsehen, dass die Ansehnlichkeit derartiger optischer Schmankerl den Mehraufwand beim Umgang mit dem Gerät nicht wert ist. 
Insgesamt handelt es sich nämlich um ein mehr als solides Gerät, weshalb es schade ist, dass es von einem einzelnen Argument ausgestochen wird.

Logitechs *G710+* verwendet in Teilen ebenfalls hochglänzende Oberflächen - die damit bestückten Stellen sind aber weniger leicht zugänglich, jene Teile der Tastatur, die regelmäßig Kontakt mit ihrer "Umwelt" haben, sind mit mattem Plastik verkleidet, weshalb der Nachteil hier weniger schwer wiegt. Die O-Ringe schaden dem Tippgefühl nicht und dämpfen das Betriebsgeräusch etwas - bei entsprechend hämmerndem Tippverhalten ist die dahingehende Wirkung aber gering. 
Eine Handballenauflage ist immerhin vorhanden, wenn sie auch hochwertiger sein könnte.
Im "Testfeld" ist sie insgesamt die günstigste Tastatur - ich konnte sie für 115 Euro erstehen. Ein nicht unwichtiges Argument.
Zumindest bis zum Ende der kommenden Woche wird diese Interpretation eines mechanischen Keyboards noch bei mir verweilen - die finale Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen.

Tesoros *Durandal Ultimate G1NL* wird hingegen zurückgehen. Aufgrund des oben angeführten Haufens an Pro-Argumenten mag das zunächst seltsam wirken - der Grund liegt aber im Preis. Gegenüber der hochwertigeren Ducky-Tastatur kostete sie mich lediglich 10 Euro weniger, aber 25 Euro mehr als die Logitech. Zwar ist sie dieser subjektiv leicht überlegen, dieser Preisunterschied ist dadurch aber nicht gerechtfertigt, prinzipiell würde ich bei diesem Preis zudem direkt zur Shine 2 greifen.


Ebendiese *Shine 2* ist derzeit mein Favorit. Ja, sie ist verflucht teuer und ich muss erst noch evaluieren, inwieweit mir der nicht ganz unbeträchtliche Aufpreis zur G710+ wert ist - man bedenke, hier spricht immernoch der Student mit kleinem Nebeneinkommen, das auch noch für ganz andere Sachen ausreichen muss 


Die nächste Woche entscheidet also, ob der "Mainstream"-Hersteller Logitech oder die exklusiveren Entchen aus Taiwan das Rennen machen - nach Rat werde ich diesmal nicht explizit fragen, denn ich glaube, die Antwort zu kennen  



EDIT2: Von einem Redakteur der Seite "gamezoom.net" habe ich gestern erfahren, dass die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium in einer Variante mit MX Brown-Switches noch im Juni nach Deutschland kommen wird. Wie oben erwähnt, ist ein solches Modell auch ein sehr heißer Kandidat. Meine finale Entscheidung wird also wohl warten müssen, bis ich das Gerät auf gleicher Grundlage beurteilen kann, auch wenn das bedeutet, dass die bisher vorhandenen Geräte vorerst zurückgehen. Diesbezüglich werde ich mich noch mit meinem Kontakt absprechen ...


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

Also ich kann dir nicht zu jedem Modell etwas sagen, da ich nicht alle getestet habe, aber die Qpad Mk-50 habe ich schon seit einiger Zeit. 
Ich habe den Support schon kontaktiert und man meinte, das Modell mit MX Browns kommt Mitte dieses Monats aus Schweden nach Deutschland...also genau vorgestern 

Ansonsten bietet diese Tastatur wirklich eine tolle Verarbeitung und wie du auch schon gesagt hast eine Soft-touch Oberfläche, die aber nicht wirklich aufwendig zu reinigen ist. Sie ist auch Plate-monted wie du es gerne hättest. Wenn dich der relativ große Spalt zwischen der (abmontierbaren) Handballenauflage und der restlichen Tastatur nicht stört und du keine Tastenbeleuchtung brauchst, wäre das von mir eine eindeutige Kaufempfehlung. 

Wenn du eine Beleuchtung brauchst kannst du doch zur MK-80/85 greifen, da der grundsätzlich Aufbau gleich hochwertig ist wie bei der günstigeren Version. Auf der MK 85 kannst du auch noch Makros erstellen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

Wenn du was simples, gutes und billiges willst, warum nicht eine Cherry G80?


----------



## dynastes (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

Hey, danke für dir Antworten soweit.

Gegen Cherrys eigene Tastaturen spricht vor allen Dingen das 2KRO. Auch ist die Verarbeitung nicht besonders hochwertig, wie ich aus meiner Erfahrung mit der K1 weiß, die, wie gesagt, eine modifizierte Cherry ist 


Hinsichtlich der MK-50/85 ist schonmal gut zu wissen, dass die Reinigung keine größeren Anforderungen stellt  


Im overclock.net-Forum ist außerdem das "Ducky DK9008 Shine 2" sehr beliebt. Kann mir jemand sagen, warum? Für 150 Euro scheint es mir eher eingeschränkte Funktionalität zu bieten 


Für weitere Meinungen / Äußerungen wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## ztrew (18. Mai 2013)

Also ich kann dir die mk 85 nur empfehlen hab die Tastatur fast ein halbes jahr und bin super zufrieden. Das reinigen ist keinesfalls aufwendig ich habe manchmal auf der ablage fürs handgelenk leicht sichtbare fettspuren (denke das des vom essen vorher kommt) aber da muss man einmal drüberwischen dann sind die weg.


----------



## altgofur (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*



dynastes schrieb:


> Im overclock.net-Forum ist außerdem das "Ducky DK9008 Shine 2" sehr beliebt. Kann mir jemand sagen, warum? Für 150 Euro scheint es mir eher eingeschränkte Funktionalität zu bieten


 
Was meinst Du denn mit eingeschränkter Funktionalität?

Die Ducky Shine II kann wohl auch einzelne Tasten beleuchten (wofür?). Features sind hier beschrieben und kaufen kann man sie mit QWERTZ zum Beispiel hier. Meine wollen zwar noch heute in die Packstation, werden es aber wohl erst Dienstag schaffen.

Ducky,  Filco, Deck spielen wohl in einer eigenen Liga, die deutlich besser sein soll als zum Beispiel Logitech oder auch Qpad. QPad ist halt ein P/L-Knaller, mit der man auch nicht viel falsch machen kann. 

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr auch meine Ducky gespannt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

Ich bin mit der G710+ mehr als zufrieden hatte vorher die G15


----------



## jeamal (18. Mai 2013)

Habe die MK80 mit etwas Rabatt bei Qpad bekommen. Finde die Tasta sehr gut und kann sie uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## merkijan (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

Also... ich gehe jetzt NUR auf Tastaturen ein, die sowohl mit MX Browns, als auch mit DE-Layout verfügbar sind:

*Filco Majestouch-2* (Beispielshop: The Keyboard Company's FKBN105M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action Keyboard)
Ich habe zwei Filco-Tastaturen in Besitz und Benutzung (Majestouch 2 und Majestouch 2 TK, jeweils mit MX Blues) und es gibt schlichtweg keine einzige Sache zu bemängeln. Sie sind stabil, gut zu reinigen und naja... einfach "klassisch" und gut. Vergleichs mit nem neuen BMW - gibt sicher Autos mit mehr Bling-Bling, aber der läuft und läuft... (uuuh, wegen dem Vergleich kommen jetzt sicher Dinge auf mich zu... ja, gibt auch Ausnahmen)

*Ducky DK9008 Shine 2* (Beispielshop: Ducky Keyboard DK9008 Shine 2 - 24h Lieferung)
Dies ist die Tastatur meiner Freundin - ich würde sie von der Verarbeitung her auf die Stufe der Filco stellen - hier fehlt nur die lange Nutzungszeit zum Vergleich - die Beleuchtung ist noch ein kleiner Bonus. 

*CM Storm QuickFire TK* (Beispielshop: Direktlink zu Alternate geht gerade nicht, ich editier nachher mal... hier mal Herstellerlink: CM Storm » Products: Quick Fire TK)
Die habe ich in der MX Brown-Version bis zur letzten Woche am Zweit-PC genutzt - nun ist sie verkauft und die MX Red-Version hängt dran.  Weiterhin mein Geheimtipp - kompaktes Layout, gute Verarbeitung. Generell wird mir Coolermaster/CM Storm immer sympathischer, was Tastaturen angeht.

*Qpad MK-50* (Shops sind sicher bekannt...)
Die hatte ich nicht besonders lange - fand die sehr unspektakulär. Verarbeitung war okay, aber auch nicht überragend. Aufgrund von manchen Erfahrungsberichten mit dem Support würde ich mir wohl (aktuell) keine Tastatur von Qpad holen.

*Tesorotec DURANDAL (Ultimate) G1N* (Beispielshop: http://www.tesorotec.de/Gaming-Keyboards:::1.html)
Ich habe die bisher zweimal verschenkt - einmal mit Blacks, einmal die Limited mit Reds/Blacks - und bisher sind die beiden Beschenkten sehr zufrieden mit der jeweiligen Tastatur - sind aber auch noch nicht sehr lange im Einsatz (seit Dezember 2012/April 2013)...


Nicht zu vergessen die anderen Filco Modelle (Alle hier verfügbar: The Keyboard Company - Purveyors of the Finest Keyboards and Mice in the UK), die es ebenso mit Browns und DE-Layout gibt. Meine persönliche Meinung ist: Nutzt wirklich das Internet zum Suchen, es gibt mehr Modelle mit DE-Layout, als man zuerst vermutet  Auch kommt wohl bald noch die CM Storm Quick Fire Pro (CM Storm » Products: Quick Fire Pro) mit DE-Layout und MX Browns/Blues auf den Markt 

Natürlich gibt es noch mehr Tastaturen mit MX Browns und DE-Layout. Mit denen habe ich aber leider keine Erfahrung...

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## dynastes (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*



altgofur schrieb:


> Was meinst Du denn mit eingeschränkter Funktionalität?
> 
> Die Ducky Shine II kann wohl auch einzelne Tasten beleuchten (wofür?). Features sind hier beschrieben und kaufen kann man sie mit QWERTZ zum Beispiel hier. Meine wollen zwar noch heute in die Packstation, werden es aber wohl erst Dienstag schaffen.
> 
> ...



Mit "eingeschränkter Funktionalität" meinte ich vornehmlich das Fehlen von Multimedia- oder Makro-Tasten. Zwar lege ich darauf keinen Wert, aber viele Hersteller rechtfertigen ihre hohen Preise über solche Zusatzfeatures. Das "Ducky-Premium" rührt also vornehmlich von der Verarbeitung und Materialqualität her?




merkijan schrieb:


> Also... ich gehe jetzt NUR auf Tastaturen ein, die sowohl mit MX Browns, als auch mit DE-Layout verfügbar sind:
> 
> *Filco Majestouch-2* (Beispielshop: The Keyboard Company's FKBN105M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Tactile Action Keyboard)
> Ich habe zwei Filco-Tastaturen in Besitz und Benutzung (Majestouch 2 und Majestouch 2 TK, jeweils mit MX Blues) und es gibt schlichtweg keine einzige Sache zu bemängeln. Sie sind stabil, gut zu reinigen und naja... einfach "klassisch" und gut. Vergleichs mit nem neuen BMW - gibt sicher Autos mit mehr Bling-Bling, aber der läuft und läuft... (uuuh, wegen dem Vergleich kommen jetzt sicher Dinge auf mich zu... ja, gibt auch Ausnahmen)
> ...




Die Durandal scheint einen Blick wert zu sein. Die "eSport"-Variante vermischt Reds und Blacks? O.o Auch ein interessanter Ansatz. Weißt du, nach welchen Kriterien die Aufteilung geschieht?  Zum Tippen vielleicht aber weniger optimal. 

Bei der Quickfire ist es eben schade, dass es keine Full-Size-Variante mit Browns gibt. 



Für das zahl- und umfangreiche Feedback danke ich auf jeden Fall nochmal. Eventuell braucht es aber dann doch den direkten Vergleich ... bedauerlich, dass es keinen Laden gibt, der alle Tastaturen nebeneinander zum Ausprobieren anbietet -.-


----------



## loller7 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung würde ich bei einem Budget von 150€ ein Tastenbrett aus der oberen Liga nehmen. Also Filco, Ducky o.ä. 
Natürlich sollte man aber auch das Design nicht außenvorlassen, das ist z.b. mir bei dem Preis auch wichtig. Da muss man sich erstmal klar machen was man da gerne hätte. Ich z.b. finde Tenkeless (also ohne Numblock) deutlich schöner auf dem Schreibtisch, da es nicht so ein wuchtiges Ding ist sondern schön handlich daherkommt. Hintergrundbeleuchtung und extravagante Formen mag ich auch nicht, man könnte sagen, dass ich da Minimalist bin. Daher ist es letztendlich diese hier geworden (wird momentan aus den USA importiert  ), habe sie mir mit MX-Blue bestellt (aber über deine Switch-Wahl bist du dir ja auch schon im Klarem).
Einer weiterer großer Vorteil bei diesem Modell war für mich, dass sie mit PBT Tasten kommt (hochwertiger, etwas rauerer Textur, etc.) und nicht wie alle anderen mit ABS.


----------



## merkijan (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*



dynastes schrieb:


> Bei der Quickfire ist es eben schade, dass es keine Full-Size-Variante mit Browns gibt.



Scheinbar hast du meinen Beitrag nicht komplett gelesen :/ (Ja, ich hab gelesen, (bis) wann du dir eine neue Tastatur kaufen möchtest  )

Daher zitiere ich mich selbst:



merkijan schrieb:


> Auch kommt wohl bald noch die CM Storm Quick Fire Pro (CM Storm » Products: Quick Fire Pro) mit DE-Layout und MX Browns/Blues auf den Markt


 
Also nochmal: Auch die Fullsize QuickFire wird bald mit Browns und Blues verfügbar sein. Hier z.B. mit Browns: CM Storm QuickFire Pro Ultimate, Tastatur

Wann genau? Keine Ahnung, kannst ja mal bei Alternate fragen 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## altgofur (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*



dynastes schrieb:


> Mit "eingeschränkter Funktionalität" meinte ich vornehmlich das Fehlen von Multimedia- oder Makro-Tasten. Zwar lege ich darauf keinen Wert, aber viele Hersteller rechtfertigen ihre hohen Preise über solche Zusatzfeatures. Das "Ducky-Premium" rührt also vornehmlich von der Verarbeitung und Materialqualität her?



Eigentlich wollte ich ja keine Beleuchtung, aber die Lieferzeitverlängerung von Mitte Mai auf Anfang Oktober der Ninja war dann doch das Argument zur Ducky zu greifen. Es ist meine erste Mecha und ich bin mit den Switches noch nicht sicher. Deswegen möchte ich erstmal das Fernabsatzgesetz zur Unterstützung haben.

Verarbeitung und Material sind -für mich- extrem wichtig, insbesondere bei der Tastatur. Wie die Maus sind das meine Interaktionspunkte mit dem Computer und ich verbringe daran die meiste Zeit meines Lebens (erschreckend, oder?). Also möchte ich da keine Abstriche bei der Qualität machen. 

Für die Makrokeys werde ich mir sowas oder sowas besorgen. Da gibt es auch einen Kurztest hier im Forum zu. Mir sind die Keyboards mit Makrotasten entweder zu wuchtig oder gefallen mir nicht. 



dynastes schrieb:


> Für das zahl- und umfangreiche Feedback danke ich auf jeden Fall nochmal. Eventuell braucht es aber dann doch den direkten Vergleich ... bedauerlich, dass es keinen Laden gibt, der alle Tastaturen nebeneinander zum Ausprobieren anbietet -.-


 
Zuhause probieren ist besser als ein paar Minuten im Laden zu rumzudrücken. Das geht dann auch nebeneinander oder mal mit Wechseln mitten im Text schreiben.

Es gibt übrigens Shops, die bis zu 4 Wochen zulassen. Das ist zum Testen und Vergleichen nicht schlecht, denke ich.


----------



## altgofur (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*



loller7 schrieb:


> [...]Einer weiterer großer Vorteil bei diesem Modell war für mich, dass sie mit PBT Tasten kommt (hochwertiger, etwas rauerer Textur, etc.) und nicht wie alle anderen mit ABS.


 
Gibt es nicht Shops, die Custom Keycaps aus PBT herstellen?


----------



## loller7 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

Ja richtig die gibt es. Aber das wären dann 130 für die Tastatur + 60-70€ für geile PBT Keycaps. Und ich zahle halt nur die Tastatur (:


----------



## altgofur (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*



loller7 schrieb:


> Ja richtig die gibt es. Aber das wären dann 130 für die Tastatur + 60-70€ für geile PBT Keycaps. Und ich zahle halt nur die Tastatur (:


 
Oooops. Wie gut, dass ich mich noch nicht tiefer damit beschäftigt habe. Durch die Ducky Shine 2 wird es eh schwieriger, Custom Keycaps zu finde.


----------



## loller7 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

Nicht wirklich, Ducky verkauft die. Hier gibt es z.b. ein Set schwarze PBT Tasten mit Eingravierung.


----------



## dynastes (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

So ... auch wenn es zumindest temporär ein ziemlich großes Loch in meinen Geldbeutel gerissen hat, habe ich mir nun einige Tastaturen zum Vergleich bestellt: Logitech G710+, Tesoro Durandal Ultimate und Ducky DK9008 Shine 2. Auf die Qpad-Variante habe ich vorerst verzichtet, da die Tesoro 10 Euro günstiger zu bekommen war und die beiden Tastaturen auf derselben Technik fußen. Zudem gefiel mir im Vergleich die Optik der Tesoro besser. Man wird sehen, was dieses relativ unbekannte Label so zustande gebracht hat ...

Ich werde nochmal posten, sobald alle drei angekommen sind und einige Tage getestet wurden. Die Tastercharakteristik sollte ja vergleichbar sein, letztlich geht es mir aber auch um Materialwahl, Verarbeitung und ähnliches.


----------



## altgofur (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*

Dann mal viel Spaß beim Testen. Ich bin schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt.


----------



## dynastes (24. Mai 2013)

So, Leute ... Seit heute befindet sich der komplette Satz hier, zum Leidwesen meines Bankkontos habe ich mich entschieden, auch noch Das Keyboard Professional Silent nachzuordern - trotz Klavierlack sprach es mich irgendwie an.

Demnächst dann ein Erfahrungsbericht an dieser Stelle.


Zunächst aber noch eine Frage - weiß jemand, warum Razer die Stealth Edition seiner BWU 2013 nicht in Deutschland anbietet? Leuchtet nicht ganz ein. Könnte aber natürlich sein, dass der Name "Razer" in gewissen Kundenkreisen unabhängig von den verwendeten Schaltern Absatz generiert ... -.-'

Oder soll da irgendwann noch etwas kommen?


----------



## biosmanager (28. Mai 2013)

hab selber auch die tesoro mit browns und bin super zufrieden
ich bin mal gespannt, wie sie dir gefällt


----------



## Snifferoni (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell?*



dynastes schrieb:


> So ... auch wenn es zumindest temporär ein ziemlich großes Loch in meinen Geldbeutel gerissen hat, habe ich mir nun einige Tastaturen zum Vergleich bestellt: Logitech G710+, Tesoro Durandal Ultimate und Ducky DK9008 Shine 2. Auf die Qpad-Variante habe ich vorerst verzichtet, da die Tesoro 10 Euro günstiger zu bekommen war und die beiden Tastaturen auf derselben Technik fußen. Zudem gefiel mir im Vergleich die Optik der Tesoro besser. Man wird sehen, was dieses relativ unbekannte Label so zustande gebracht hat ...
> 
> Ich werde nochmal posten, sobald alle drei angekommen sind und einige Tage getestet wurden. Die Tastercharakteristik sollte ja vergleichbar sein, letztlich geht es mir aber auch um Materialwahl, Verarbeitung und ähnliches.


 
Ich warte mal auf dein Feedback, bin im Moment selber am hin- und her überlegen für welches Modell ich mich entscheiden soll. Tendiere stark zur Logitech G710+, aber ich warte gern deine Meinung ab.

Bin gespannt


----------



## Snifferoni (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]*

Schade das hier offensichtlich kein Feedback mehr kommt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]*

Wir sind doch auch 'nur' alles Frei-Zeit Forums-Schreiberlinge. Dein Erinnerungs-Post dürfte ruhig etwas freundlicher ausfallen, Du möchtest schließlich auch etwas (erreichen).


----------



## dynastes (18. Juni 2013)

Den Eingangapost habe ich doch längst editiert 

Seit ein paar Tagen ist die Aivia Osmium mit Browns verfügbar, allerdings nur bei Alternate. Die möchte ich definitiv noch testen.


----------



## loller7 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]*

Die Ducky hört sich am besten an und sieht mMn am besten aus. Wobei ich eher ohne Beleuchtung und dafür mit farbigen Keycaps besser finde. Die Osmium sieht schrecklich aus finde ich.


----------



## mc_arthur (21. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hole das alte Thema mal aus der Versenkung, da hier schon so viel schön durchgekaut wurde.

Ich suche nach einer MX Brown-Tastatur bis max. 100€, wobei günstiger natürlich nicht schlecht wäre.

Tesoro Durandal G1N (kein PS2, keine Handballenauflage)
Coolermaster Quick Fire Ultimate (keine Handballenauflage)
Coolermaster Quick Fire Pro (finde ich keine Händler bei der sie mit browns gelistet ist)
QPad MK-50 (eigentlich mein Favorit; sieht ordentlich aus, PS2, Handballenauflage, Beleuchtung etc brauche ich nicht. Leider ist sie nirgendwo lieferbar)

Hat jemand vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung gute Vorschläge? Oder weiß jemand, wann die qpad mx-50 mit browns lieferbar wird? die scheint ja regelmäßig lieferengpässe zu haben...


----------



## hendrosch (21. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]*

Ich hab auch die MK-50 und bin sehr zufrieden.
Die ist irgendwie selten lieferbar, ich hab auch länger gegugt welche mecha ich mir kaufen soll.
Am Anfang war sie auc hnicht lieferbar, aber als ich mich endlich entschieden hatte war sie bei QPAD sofort lieferbar und der Versand war auch schnell.
Nur PS2 funktioniert bei mir nicht richtig, obs an der Tastatur oder am MB liegt weis ich nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (21. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]*

Die hier gibt es auch noch. 
Ja ja - keine Handballenauflage. Das ist eher ein Feature. Da kann man sich was Feines aus Leder vor das Brett legen und ist nicht auf den Plastikmüll angewiesen.


----------



## kev2k (21. September 2013)

Ich hab auch eine mk 50 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Der ps2 anschluss funktioniert auch problemlos


----------



## mc_arthur (22. September 2013)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]*

Hab mir eine MK-50 direkt online bei QPad bestellt. Nach E-Mail vom Hersteller (Samstag Abend geantwortet, mein Respekt) wird der Wareneingang zum Monatsende erwartet. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Wartsapp (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Mechanische Tastatur mit Cherry MX Brown-Switches - Marke, Modell? [EDIT: Erste Eindrücke und Erfahrungen]*

Und wie hat sich die Tastatur nun nach 4 Jahren bewährt ?


----------

